# FreeBSD access point issues



## gnarlenos (Dec 19, 2010)

I've set up a FreeBSD machine as a wireless access point and it works fine most of the time but sometimes it just stops working.

Logs show the following:

```
kernel: ath0: stuck beacon; resetting (bmiss count 4)
last message repeated 155 times
```

I typically have only one device connected (an Android phone) that is active 90% of the time. Once in a while and usually after several hours this phone will no longer see or be able to connect to the FreeBSD access point. The machine though is still responsive and after restarting some daemons and messing the interfaces (ath0 and wlan0) it usually starts working again. Not always very well though.

This is on an 8-stable system.

If relevant, here's part of my 
	
	



```
/etc/rc.conf
```
:

```
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
create_args_wlan0="wlanmode hostap mode 11g"
ifconfig_wlan0="inet 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 ssid xxx channel 1"
hostapd_enable="YES"
dnsmasq_enable="YES"
gateway_enable="YES"
firewall_enable="YES"
firewall_type="OPEN"
natd_enable="YES"
natd_interface="re0"
```


----------

